# BER - energy rating cert ? how much



## Maid Upname (21 Jan 2009)

i wish to go about obtaining a BER Cert for a rental property - have any of you done this so far ? 
if so could you give me an idea of how much it costs and if there is a list somewhere of consultants who 'do' it ? (Galway)

Thanks !


----------



## living:room (21 Jan 2009)

All Assessors are listed on the Sustainable Energy Ireland website: . There's no regulation of prices so it's best to shop around - for more info on things to consider when commissioning a report take a look at my 'Are you BER ready?' article in the blog section at www.livingroom.ie


----------



## Maid Upname (21 Jan 2009)

Great Site - Thanks !


----------



## kceire (22 Jan 2009)

should cost about 300e for your average 3 bed semi - give or take a few quid.


----------



## St John (6 Feb 2009)

Got house BER for 255 euro incl VAT from [broken link removed]


----------



## Pope John 11 (6 Feb 2009)

tullamore said:


> We got a BER done on an investment house (3 bed Semi) in Tullamore.
> 
> The fee was €200 (including VAT & SEI Fee).
> 
> Before the report was issued the Engineer gave us tips to improve the rating, our 2002 house got a B3 instead of a C1.


 
Could you please share the tips that you have been asked to do by your Engineer prior to doing the report.


----------



## alice_k (13 Feb 2009)

Hi,

used crowd from Dublin - [broken link removed] quick, professional and reasoable price (paid 
€ 195 total for 3 bed apartment.


----------



## Energy Man (1 Mar 2009)

I have a chap that travels aroung Ireland doing BER's,
His name is Jason 086 8495955. he's very on time and fast turn around as I have a lot of contacts in my game, its hard to come across a person that can get the job done.. cost wise It depends Apartment's pending on how many? same with house's etc....hope this helps...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2009)

Folks

Be very careful about basing your decision on recommendations from first time or new posters

Brendan


----------



## frankor2 (1 Mar 2009)

a 2 bed apartment for 225 plus vat in Dublin.....includes sei fee.......also got a 3 bed house done for 315 plus vat....shopped around but also wanted someone who knew what they were doing!! the guy that did them told me there were taxi drivers at his course who thought they just needed to turn up to get the qualification!!


----------



## sandrat (2 Mar 2009)

frankor2 said:


> a 2 bed apartment for 225 plus vat in Dublin.....includes sei fee.......also got a 3 bed house done for 315 plus vat....shopped around but also wanted someone who knew what they were doing!! the guy that did them told me there were taxi drivers at his course who thought they just needed to turn up to get the qualification!!


 
seems strange when you look at this from SEI website



> *Pre qualification requirements*
> As a pre-qualification for entry to all dedicated BER courses, successful applicants must have an appropriate construction related qualification, at least a Level 6 Award (Advanced Certificate/Higher Certificate) in construction studies or other cognate discipline or equivalent. Equivalence may be determined as a combination of an appropriate construction-related qualification and significant relevant experience. All candidates must have adequate Information Technology skills to at least European Computer Driver Licence START standard or equivalent.


----------



## bond-007 (2 Mar 2009)

The term life experience springs to mind.


----------



## shaking (2 Mar 2009)

I paid €195 for a 2 bed apartment on the south side in Dublin included VAT was the cheapest I found. It was an auctioneers company that did it.


----------



## Lak (7 Mar 2009)

*Pre qualification requirements*
As a pre-qualification for entry to all dedicated BER courses, successful applicants must have an appropriate construction related qualification, at least a Level 6 Award (Advanced Certificate/Higher Certificate) in construction studies or other cognate discipline or equivalent. Equivalence may be determined as a combination of an appropriate construction-related qualification and significant relevant experience. All candidates must have adequate Information Technology skills to at least European Computer Driver Licence START standard or equivalent. 



Ha ha  ! I have over 25 years construction experience but worried I would be under quallifed, there were people from all walks of life on the course, many who didnt know how to so much as read a tape measure....strangely they all passed and the training providers pocketed a princely 35 grand for a weeks work.


----------



## Shanne (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Tullamore

Can you give me contact details for whoever did your BER cert?  I need to get one done in the midlands.  Thanks.


----------



## NOAH (26 Mar 2009)

BER training,  if the trainers accepted unqualified people on the course does that not invalidate the whole course for ALL the attendees?  And it is in fact fraud.  Are you sure the other people were unqualified?

noah


----------



## bond-007 (26 Mar 2009)

You are supposed to have some sort of craft qualification. No check is done by the instructors. 
If they pass the course and can do the job I can't see an issue.


----------



## NOAH (27 Mar 2009)

Here is a list of requirements.

"As a pre-qualification for entry to all dedicated BER courses, successful applicants must have an appropriate construction related qualification, at least a Level 6 Award (Advanced Certificate/Higher Certificate) in construction studies or other cognate discipline or equivalent. Equivalence may be determined as a combination of an appropriate construction-related qualification and significant relevant experience. All candidates must have adequate Information Technology skills to at least European Computer Driver Licence START standard or equivalent."

The word "qualification" is used throughout and this to me siginifies that the applicants have written proof of their qualification ie a "certificate".

Anyone attending without these qualifications is a fra

noah


----------



## bond-007 (27 Mar 2009)

I recently enquired about doing the course and no mention was ever made about qualifications. It seemed to me that once you had the money you were in.


----------



## Furze (27 Mar 2009)

Just wondering -
Is it possible to appeal a BER ? 
Are they held on a public database or is it just a certificate.
Is this a makey-uppy job that a purchasers surveyor would advise on regardless.


----------



## mooney76 (28 Mar 2009)

there was a website in the independent today that did a cost comparison nationwide. didnt keep the paper but you might know someone with a copy lying around


----------

